

Microsoft/IE's thoughts on HTML5, Flash, and H.264 - zaatar
http://blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/2010/04/29/html5-video.aspx

======
mildweed
They say that, but their track record is terrible in this respect

<http://tensquirrel.blogspot.com/2010/04/blog-post.html>

~~~
alanh
Your link seems spammy but your comment here isn’t far off — semi-transparent
PNG support was promised for IE4 but delivered in IE7, IIRC.

------
AndrewDucker
It's an attack on Firefox.

By ensuring H264 is the dominant video codec they shut Firefox out of the
competition, because Firefox cannot implement a non-free video codec.

~~~
est
Theoretically Firefox can comment a flag in source code which use ffmpeg to
render video, just like what Chromium did. The official binary doesn't support
H.264, but tons of thirdparty build would.

------
ZeroGravitas
So is this a strangely delayed slap at Theora, or an early shutdown on
Google's VP8?

Since they do that annoying corporate thing of not naming the competitor I
don't really know what to think.

edit: I've been wondering why Flash was getting slammed by both Apple and
Microsoft in posts that pit Flash against H.264, which Flash supports with
hardware acceleration. Does this mean Apple and Microsoft know, or believe,
that Flash will soon support VP8?

